# Cocoa Beach Pier



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I see that the end of Cocoa Beach pier now sports a bigger "tiki" bar which takes up the entire end of the pier.

Has anyone fish the pier recently and how do the change affect the fisherman?


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

I did. at low tide, you won't reach fish hideout. So fishing is not even closely as good as it used to be. if you want to try, try high tide.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2017)

With that Tiki Bar on the end, you can forget about being able to cast overhand. Looks like it's just a tourist trap now, too bad. They might not even allow fishing off the end anymore ?

*http://www.cocoabeachpier.com/images/cocoa-beach-pier/cbp-footer-bkg-2.jpg*

*http://www.travelweekly.com/uploadedImages/All_TW_Art/2017/0522/T0522RIKKITIKITAVERN_HR.jpg*


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks @PierRat4Life for sharing these 2 amazing pictures of Cocoa Beach Pier! I have been at Cocoa Beach Pier 2 times but just did fishing on 2nd time & my experience of fishing at Cocoa Beach Pier was good.


----------

